# Wicd won't stay connected

## audiodef

I'm running wicd here. It only stays connected as long as the wicd-gtk dialog is open. Once I close that, the tray icon show me it's dropped the signal. With wicd-curses, it goes on an endless loop of connecting and dropping. 

My network is fine. All my other laptops connect and stay on without a hitch. What could possibly be the issue here?

----------

## audiodef

I'm having timeout trouble syncing my portage tree, and I think it might be related to this problem. The odd thing is that downloads initiated by an emerge do not time out. 

Could this be a hardware/driver problem, or does it sound like a software config problem?

----------

## audiodef

Downgrading wicd didn't help. The same problem occurs - when I close the wicd window, the tray icon indicates that the connection is dropped. 

I have to wonder if IceWM is doing something to it. 

Trying networkmanager...

----------

